# Is Daffodil getting up your nose?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It could be worse!!!!!!!!  

Remember this scene . . . I bet Wilfrid Hyde White does! 

Dave :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice to see you attempting to SPRING into humor Zebby :lol: :lol: 

dont give me flowers on our first date cheapskate 

I prefer Choccies :wink: 

posting this to try out my new signature 
still looking for another avatar 

Your matron one was too big :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not any more it ain't.

.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Or if that's a bit too small, try this one.

.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Zebedee
I will keep this one awhile 

Strange to say I used to fancy her something rotten :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Memorie, memories - i remember the films so well.... she was brilliant along with the rest of the "Carry ON" crew...

they don't make them like that any more.....

Perhaps the british Film Industry needs to think about the value of such pure slapstick comedy......

but I wonder how ell it would go down in our current multi-ethnic community.......

Glad to see Dilly with a decent avatar though - thanks Zeb.

Dave

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Must be a quiet news day again.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone remember the scene?

Remarkable restraint if you do!! 8O 

Dave :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I remember it, but sadly cannot find it on Youtube - the film was, I believe made in 1959 and is a classic.....

but for some reason it does not appear to have been included in the boxed "Carry On" sets that are available......

shame 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well he's getting up mine :lol: 

It's no good Daffydowndilly

It's how it is :lol: :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't forget Aldra is a highly qualified nurse.....

now is that a thought to bring fear to your eyes Dilly?

I am sure she would always have portrayed the air of an excellent caring professional and would NEVER have made such a comment as Zebedee suggested.......

She could certainly have run a cool flannel over my face anytime she wanted (and I am sure with Lesley's full approval too.... :lol: )

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin

Remember my artificil aortic valve Dave, cool flannels,

I'm getting overwrought

Lesley where are you in my hour of need??

Oh there you are   

How is that puppy?

Perfect

If not nothing to do with the hound from hell

He warned you, so ok he led you to false pretences

Following you like a mutt into the kitchen, gazing into your eyes
Giving you vibes of contentment

And you fell for it

With any luck

He will come to beguile you again
Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Shadow was a major influence and no, we do not "blame" him for anything, but "thank" him for opening our eyes, having a puppy is proving to be very good for both of us - more exercise, outside more and lots of things to do.

So Sandra, please pass on our thanks to Shadow who encouraged us by his excellent role model. We have yet to introduce Bob to the MH - at present he has enough problems meeting horses, people, motorbikes and St Nicholas (who fell OFF said horse this afternoon...... :lol: - without injury.... 8O ).

Just to help you realise why we fell for him......

and yes, we hope that you will all three come and meet him as soon as you can......

Dave


(Forum helper note. Photo size reduced)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is so beautiful

I can see those eyes will just melt Lesley

You are done. For

Aldra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

My mate had a bitch collie 

he called her FLOWER she was special very clever and quick to learn :wink:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Does anyone remember the scene?
> 
> Remarkable restraint if you do!! 8O
> 
> Dave :lol:


If I remember correctly Hattie removed the daffodil. It was one of the younger nurses that inserted it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I certainly am quick to learn, this is Bob posting...... :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> charlieivan said:- If I remember correctly Hattie removed the daffodil. It was one of the younger nurses that inserted it.


You do indeed Charlie.

She had just removed it in the still, and that quizzical smile was pure genius!

_(Strange how the "Carry On" films have dated so much. They were brilliant at the time, but seem puerile and just plain daft now.)_

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Dave
> 
> Can you please shrink the photo - I am reliably informed that it is the reason the thread has blown out from normal screen width.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately Geoff, now that you have copied his photo it won't make any difference if he alters it. The one on your post (above) will still be too wide for the screen.

Suggest you delete the image on your post.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately Geoff, now that you have copied his photo it won't make any difference if he alters it. The one on your post (above) will still be too wide for the screen.

Suggest you delete the image on your post. If Penquin is able to reduce his photo, the screen width will then return to normal.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zeb

Sh*t, I(computer idiot) did not think of that :roll: 

Dave seems to have shrunk his and I have deleted the quote in my post so all seems back to normal.

Thanks for pointing out my self-induced fault - must try better  

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Nicholsong said; * Can you please shrink the photo - I am reliably informed that it is the reason the thread has blown out from normal screen width.


My apologies to one and all, I simply posted a picture the only way that seems possible now and was unaware of any problems as it worked well on my screen without extending it.

Thank you to the Forum Helper who changed it from an included picture to an attachment, sadly adding an attachment seems fraught with difficulties now.

So thanks for sorting something that I was not aware of - I have been out cutting the grass..... yet again.....

Dave


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Zeb
> 
> Sh*t, I(computer idiot) did not think of that :roll:
> 
> ...


Can I point out a lot,lot more :wink:

Only kidding :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's the Daffodil scene from Carry on Nurse - it's the final scene from the film -


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Here's the Daffodil scene from Carry on Nurse - it's the final scene from the film -


Priceless,thanks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Keith

I search everywhere for that clip, but couldn't find it.

Had to make do with the still.

Dave :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Me too, priceless, how on earth did you locate it?

I tried to find it for about 40 minutes and was unable......

It would be good to be able to see the whole film again.......

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look here - https://swarm.tv/t/Sxn

Once the video is playing, right clip on video and 'Save Video as …' to your PC.

You don't have to pay if you don't download more than three films.

If you're struggling to download the film I'll post it on Youtube in the next few days.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks - I have never come across that before, it has downloaded rapidly and efficiently and works well.....

I will look forward to a quiet night on TV, or an evening in the MH when the surroundings make TV impossible....

Ta muchly,

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Have a look here - https://swarm.tv/t/Sxn
> 
> Once the video is playing, right clip on video and 'Save Video as …' to your PC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Keith, I've just downloaded 6 movies with no problems and it says I still have 3 before I have to upgrade, quality is a bit poor though.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz - 'quality is a bit poor though.'

You might be able to improve the quality a bit by altering it on WMM 6.0

When you publish the film change the quality from 'Best Quality 512 x 288' to 'More Settings - DVD-AVI(PAL) - 720 X 576'

That will give a slightly better picture but if the original film isn't too good then there's not much you can do to improve it.

If you really want the best quality available you could always buy the film from Amazon as a Christmas present for yourself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't mean that particular film but in general but different sites are all about the same anyway, unless you subscribe.

I've now downloaded 15 movies and I have two left according to the screen.


----------

